# What's your favorite Space Marine Chapter?



## Ultimate Overlord (Jul 17, 2008)

What's your favorite Space Marine Chapter colour sceme?


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I would have to go with Space wolves for imperial. I just like Space Vikings hehe
and Emperor's Children for Chaos Space marines. Sonic weapons FTW!


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

i think that space wolfs are the best
just look at them their the best:search:


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Going just on scheme... I'd say Grey Knights. If they made these plastic I'd probably rebuild my entire Aesir Knights army... troop-wise anyways.


----------



## Toast Ghost (Jul 12, 2008)

Blooooddd Annggeellsss


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is not really painting or modelling related. Moved to General 40k.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go with Blood Ravens...I find the dark red/bone scheme incredibly striking. If I ever do a GW-standard chapter, it'll be them.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

its all about the imperial fists.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Salamanders all the way, nice to have a deep green chapter. Plus the flame imagery is very cool.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

BLOOD ANGELS!! Go the boys in deep red :biggrin:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Salamanders - i love green and i love flames. perfect


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Gotta be Ultramarines!!! They rule!!! starting a new army of Ultramarines!!! 3rd Company!


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

It would have to be the Blood Ravens. As said before, the bone and deep red go very well together especially when the red is is shaded well.


----------



## death cry (Jun 12, 2008)

its got to be crimson fists. its simple to paint lol


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Space Wolves. The grey of the power armour looks good against the mainly white and ginger-haired Wolves you see. I do my pack markings old school, wi the different pack colours on the shoulder pad, not this black paw/tail on a yellow background pish. Either that or Raven Guard, as I like the black armour wi black beaky helmets. Fast moving which is always a bonus.k:


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

definitly the SPACE WOLVES they the best:victory:


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Imperial Fists. There has got to be something said about showing up on the battlefield in "Here I am" Yellow.

I would have voted Salamanders, but green is such an army color anyway.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Salamanders and Space Wolves are both pretty cool not sure what one i like more. where are the Iron Hands i'm shocked you don't have them up there but oh well


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Angry Marines


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Ultramarines! Come on, they're blue, have giant omega symbols on their arms which might as well be bullseyes, but last but not least:

Tyrannic War Veterns.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am a big fan of BT when it comes to playing; but painting? the neatest armies are those that come up with halved schemes; half Father Chapter/legion, half personalized. even if the colors on half are hot and the other half are cold it looks good; hell, so long as you don't go half brown and cream and the other half purple and yellow, anything can look good!

So, Other, is what I'm trying to say


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

I voted for Ultramarines. Solid colors that look good on the tabletop. In second, Black Templatrs. k:

~fearlessgod~


----------



## Ultimate Overlord (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad to have your opinions!
Sorry i put it in the wrong place!
I also like blood angels!
But the army i'm doing now is Black Templar!


----------



## blackws (Jul 3, 2008)

Blood angels i just like then way they look when you have a massive force of them like a sea of blood.


----------



## Happy-robot (Jul 4, 2008)

Dark Angles for the win.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

myself being a traitor despises all of them (F****** loyalists) but the one i despise the least are blood angels


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i love grey knights cant beat 'em join 'em
but i also loke the salamanders colour scheme
but rey knights ftw


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

where are the raven guard? i would say them and the space wolves are tied for me, i love the raven gaurd because of how they fight and i love the space wolves because i am of viking heritage an they remind me of that. lol


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

Black is beautyful ! Go for black (or partly black) marines :biggrin:

I really appreciate *every* good painted army.

For myself to choose,I was ever stuck with Black/white/red/green as 
main colors,so Black Templars/Salamanders/Raven Guard or Dark Angels
are my favorite schemes. :so_happy:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

No Dark Angels? Pffft...!


----------



## roondawg (Aug 15, 2008)

Gotta be the BT...... the black just fits in to the gothic 40k universe perfectly


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

As far as a GW designed chapter is concerned, Imperial Fists or Crimson Fists are my favorite but, what kind of general would I be if I didn't say that my own chapter, The Master Race, was my favorite. Before you ask, I named my chapter that because that is how Space Marines, and the Imperium in general, view themselves compared to the other races that inhabit the war-torn galaxy of the 41st millenium.


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

The Blood Angles scheme rules


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

Scythes of the Emperor... for obvious reasons :spiteful:


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Dark Angels....love the bone white terminators and the Dark Angel green/bone white colour scheme! It's what initially drew me to the legion!!!


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's my list of favorite space marine chapters

1. Aurora Chapter

2. Mantis Warriors Space Marines

3. Imperial Fist

4. Relictors

5. Grey Knights

6. Legion of the Damned a.k.a Fire Hawks Chapter


----------



## kholek09 (Feb 4, 2009)

mine is the pink daises...
pink with white daisys on.......
their chapter master is the sugar plum fairy.....
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Scythes of the Emperor, was my first fully painted Space marine army (although its been sold a long time ago) and I love the colour scheme. Planning on having a small allied force for my upcoming Imperial Guard force eventually.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I would vote for the Dark Angels if I could but I guess they're not included.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Relictors, just for there fluff (before GW buggered it up with the new codex), they also look awesome


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

Dark Angels


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

Space Wolves, because the best thing to counter Space Orcs and Space Elves with are Space Vikings! :good:


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

Black Templars all the way. Now if they only came out with plastic Grey Knights.......


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Blood angels

I just love the red colour, especially with a black shoulderrim to break up the colour, dunno why, Just love em :victory:


----------



## xcom (Dec 27, 2007)

I voted other, you missed out on a option for Dark Angels! I've been collecting the unforgiven for the last 15 years or so, I think I may be a bit biased though.... k:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

You forgot to add my beloved Dark Angels. Shame on you, lol. They are one of the big four don't you know


----------



## Aenarian (Dec 28, 2008)

Grey Knights, I just love the super-super-human thing :biggrin:


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

UltraMarines without question.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

Come on now Dark Angels.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Where are Dark Angels!!!!!! You forgot an entire codex worth of Marines:angry:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Evil beaver2 said:


> Where are Dark Angels!!!!!! You forgot an entire codex worth of Marines:angry:


Dark angels are easy to forget.......by choice usually


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Paint Wise White Scars tought painting a holy army of white is to time conserving for me.
Background Wise Space Wolves and Dark Angles.


----------

